# HobbyBoss Messerschmitt finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are the pics of the finished 1/72 scale HobbyBoss easy assembly kit.

The model was build SFTB and markings came from my decal spares box.










































Agentsmith


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's an excellent paint job. I've made a few of the HobbyBoss easy kits and found them enjoyable builds with decent results.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice! The oil streaks on the tank are a nice touch.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice little gunboat!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I hope HobbyBoss makes more Bf 109s in this scale that have more of the smaller parts included. This kit is half toy/half scale model and it looks pretty good for what it is, HobbyBoss could easily produce the best kits on the market if they really tried.



























Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Simply masterful work and photography!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Sgthawker!


Agentsmith


----------

